# Another Macedonian Call



## Pergamum (Mar 17, 2012)

“Come Over and Help Us!”: Another Macedonian Call from Indonesia | It Is Written





> More than a year ago, I posted “A ‘Macedonian Call’ Comes from Indonesia.” It was basically a plea from Missionary Trevor Johnson not for money but for laborers. Soon after I received a call from Nate Reuther (son of Pastor John Reuther) who expressed interested in doing a summer internship under Trevor. I also soon learned that Andrew Thornquist, a seminary student, shared the same desire. After several months of praying and planning, those two young men joined Trevor and his family to spend the summer of 2011 learning about ministry among tribal peoples in the dense jungles of Papua Indonesia. You can read about their experience *here*



Link here for previous report on internship: 

Doing an Internship in the Jungles of Indonesia: A Report by Trevor Johnson | RBS Tabletalk






> We are looking for hardy, flexible workers, ready to engage this changing context. From tribal church-planters, evangelists, translators, and literacy experts in remote tribal regions, to urban youth workers, disciplers and trainers of pastors, school teachers, bible teachers, to doctors, nurses and healthcare workers, your contributions can help brighten Papua’s future. From remote tribal church-planting work to leadership-development at strategic urban centers, to discipleship-training at schools, to even the schooling of missionary children and the children of Papuan evangelists, great needs abound. Where will God place you?
> 
> We are a growing field with a growing vision seeking to vigorously engage this changing context. Come join us and grow with us and engage these needs with us! Despite challenges, the future is as bright as the promises of God and we wait in eager expectation for a large Harvest.


----------



## J. Dean (Mar 17, 2012)

That would be a blast. I did some mission work in my younger days on a mission trip, and it was rewarding and fun.

Plus... I ate like a pig and lost twelve pounds!


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 18, 2012)

There is such a wealth of knowledge here on the PB that could bless the nations. 

My speaking abilities are but slight and I have never considered myself a keen intellect, and yet the Lord has used me here and I have seen some great blessings come from even my feeble efforts - I can only imagine what blessings the Lord might grant for some of you if you were to come train future pastors here.


----------

